# [RISOLTO]problemi con estensioni e temi di firefox

## regisinferni

Ragazzi salve, ho un problema con le estensioni e i temi di firefox. Non me li scarica ne con firefox ne con wget ne con qualsiasi altro client. Cosa può essere? ho installato il firefox "da compilare" e ho anche provato col binario.Last edited by regisinferni on Tue Oct 09, 2007 1:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

ehm... prova ad essere un po' più specifico

----------

## regisinferni

Praticamente io vado per installare questa estenzione ad esempio https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/2390 , clicco su installa ora e rimane fermo immobile come se andasse in timeout. Poi dopo un po mi dice che può installarlo lo faccio continuare e dopo un po mi dice

Firefox non può installare il file in

https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/downloads/file/9028/videodownloader-1.1.1-fx.xpi

poiché: Errore Download

-228

Lo stesso con wget, ecco cosa succede:

evilzpc ~ # wget https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/downloads/file/9028/videodownloader-1.1.1-fx.xpi

--18:55:10--  https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/downloads/file/9028/videodownloader-1.1.1-fx.xpi

           => `videodownloader-1.1.1-fx.xpi'

Resolving addons.mozilla.org... 63.245.213.31

Connecting to addons.mozilla.org|63.245.213.31|:443... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/addons/2390/videodownloader-1.1.1-fx.xpi [following]

--18:55:11--  http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/addons/2390/videodownloader-1.1.1-fx.xpi

           => `videodownloader-1.1.1-fx.xpi'

Resolving releases.mozilla.org... 32.1.4.248

Connecting to releases.mozilla.org|32.1.4.248|:80... 

e rimane cosi.

Cosa può essere?

----------

## Onip

Io adesso non ho avuto problemi, fai un altro tentativo.

----------

## regisinferni

fatto già, è da giorni che sto cosi, da quando ho reinstallato la mia gentoo da minimale. Non capisco

----------

## HoX

 *regisinferni wrote:*   

> fatto già, è da giorni che sto cosi, da quando ho reinstallato la mia gentoo da minimale. Non capisco

 

ho lo stesso problema da mesi... e non l'ho ancora risolto... quindi ho abbandonato!

Se hai un altro pc scarica dall'altro gli *.xpi e poi li installi in locale

----------

## regisinferni

cioè è gravissima questa cosa, davvero non riesco a capire. Con un altro OS me lo scarica e con Gentoo no.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Elbryan

prova a risolvere il dns ed a pingare il server..

io:

```

elbryan@silverbox ~ $ ping releases.mozilla.org

PING releases.mozilla.org (130.239.18.158) 56(84) bytes of data.

```

tu:

```

--18:55:11-- http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/addons/2390/videodownloader-1.1.1-fx.xpi

=> `videodownloader-1.1.1-fx.xpi'

Resolving releases.mozilla.org... 32.1.4.248 

```

130.239.18.158 mentre tu 32.1.4.248.

```

elbryan@silverbox ~ $ nmap 32.1.4.248

Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-10-08 19:30 CEST

Note: Host seems down. 

```

errore di dns  :Smile: Last edited by Elbryan on Mon Oct 08, 2007 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## regisinferni

evilzpc ~ # nslookup addons.mozilla.org

Server:         192.168.1.1

Address:        192.168.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:   addons.mozilla.org

Address: 63.245.213.32

evilzpc ~ # ping 63.245.213.32     

PING 63.245.213.32 (63.245.213.32) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 63.245.213.32: icmp_seq=1 ttl=243 time=64.3 ms

64 bytes from 63.245.213.32: icmp_seq=2 ttl=243 time=60.7 ms

--- 63.245.213.32 ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 60.773/62.554/64.335/1.781 ms

evilzpc ~ #

----------

## Elbryan

te hai problemi col releases non con l'addons.. (anche se fanno parte dello stesso dominio).

tanto per esser esplicativo:

```

elbryan@silverbox ~ $ nslookup addons.mozilla.org

Server:         85.37.17.56

Address:        85.37.17.56#53

Non-authoritative answer:

addons.mozilla.org      canonical name = addons.glb.mozilla.com.

Name:   addons.glb.mozilla.com

Address: 63.245.213.31

```

e

```

elbryan@silverbox ~ $ nslookup releases.mozilla.org

Server:         85.37.17.56

Address:        85.37.17.56#53

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 193.74.22.160

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 204.152.184.113

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 207.200.66.54

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 64.12.204.21

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 64.50.236.52

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 64.50.236.214

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 64.50.238.52

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 130.239.18.158

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 130.239.18.159

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 156.56.247.196

```

ps: non serve essere sempre root quando si lavora ^^Last edited by Elbryan on Mon Oct 08, 2007 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## regisinferni

evilzpc ~ # ping releases.mozilla.org

PING releases.mozilla.org (64.50.236.52) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from releases.mozilla.org (64.50.236.52): icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=356 ms

64 bytes from releases.mozilla.org (64.50.236.52): icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=144 ms

64 bytes from releases.mozilla.org (64.50.236.52): icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=176 ms

--- releases.mozilla.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 144.089/225.565/356.416/93.449 ms

evilzpc ~ # nslookup releases.mozilla.org

Server:         192.168.1.1

Address:        192.168.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:

Name:   releases.mozilla.org

Address: 64.50.236.52

evilzpc ~ # 

ecco qui avevo dimenticato di incollare tutto   :Laughing: 

----------

## Elbryan

ma sbaglia server.. mette il tuo ip locale.. uhm..

però te lo risolve correttamente il dns..

non mi piace questo però:

```

evilzpc ~ # nslookup releases.mozilla.org

Server: 192.168.1.1

Address: 192.168.1.1#53 

```

posta un ifconfig -a

----------

## regisinferni

evilzpc ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:10:A7:04:60:7D  

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::210:a7ff:fe04:607d/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:512799 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:613803 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:324787597 (309.7 Mb)  TX bytes:281539124 (268.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x4000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

evilzpc ~ # 

p.s. sono a cancellare e rifare users che questo pc è di dominio della famiglia ormai e mi serve l'accout da root  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Elbryan

come supponevo.. ti becca come server il tuo gateway..

cat /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## regisinferni

evilzpc ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface lo

domain evilznetwork

nameserver 192.168.1.1

evilzpc ~ #

----------

## Elbryan

 *regisinferni wrote:*   

> evilzpc ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf
> 
> # Generated by net-scripts for interface lo
> 
> domain evilznetwork
> ...

 

uhm.. ora potrei dire una cazzata (poiché non sono informato sui domini), ma lì dovrebbero pure esserci i 2 nameserver dei 2 dns (primario e secondario).

```

nameserver 85.37.17.56

nameserver 85.38.28.98

```

prova ad aggiungerli (sono i miei dns di telecom italia).. guarda se magari funziona.

Al limite potresti usare OpenDNS.

----------

## regisinferni

Ho tolto 192.168.1.1 dal mio resolv.conf, ho messo i dns di libero e ora tutto va alla perfezione   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ecco il mio resolv.conf

# Generated by net-scripts for interface lo

domain evilznetwork

nameserver 193.70.192.100

nameserver 195.210.91.100

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

probabilmente ti conviene continuare ad usare il router come dns locale e cambiare i suoi di dns

----------

## Elbryan

lascia pure l'ip del tuo gateway nel resolv.conf  :Wink: 

metti il tag [risolto] nel titolo del thread (puoi farlo editando il primo post).

cià

----------

## Inujasha

Ho seguito la procedura ma arrivato al resolv.conf non riesco ad aggiungere i DNS  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  . Come posso fare?! grazie anticipatamente

----------

## randomaze

 *Inujasha wrote:*   

> Ho seguito la procedura ma arrivato al resolv.conf non riesco ad aggiungere i DNS    . Come posso fare?! grazie anticipatamente

 

Cosa intendi con "non riesco ad aggiornare i DNS"? Editi il file e modifichi, qual'é il problema che incontri?

@Elbryan: non é obbligatorio che ci siano due entry... ne basta una e (solitamente) possono arrivare fino a tre.

----------

## Inujasha

Che non so farlo, in pratica, mi servirebbe il codice per aggiungerli.

# generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!

nameserver 192.168.1.1

Questo è quello che mi dice qunado faccio il resolv.confLast edited by Inujasha on Fri Oct 19, 2007 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Inujasha wrote:*   

> Che non so farlo, in pratica, mi servirebbe il codice per aggiungerli. 

 

scrivi in un terminale, come utente root

nano /etc/resolv.conf

si aprirà il file in oggetto

aggiungi, digitando sulla tastiera i DNS uno sotto l'altro

ad es.

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

premi CTRL X

premi ENTER

ed hai editato il file /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## Inujasha

GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

Devo ammettere che a vedere tutto il rosso che hai usato per scrivere ero tentato di non risponderti nemmeno ... gradirei evitassi di scrivere messaggi completamente colorati (ma è solo una mia preferenza).

Vorrei farti notare che quando hai postato il contenuto del file /etc/resolv.conf probabilmente non hai notato la riga *Quote:*   

> # generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!

 non conosco networkmanager ma se ti dice di non editarlo avrà i suoi motivi ... probabilmente devi usare il programma stesso per modificare questo file ...

----------

